# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  OUIZ on SUNDAY 1st OCTOBER at 8.30pm

## Foxy

Hope you can all manage to come along. see you there.

----------


## Foxy

The winner of tonights quiz was bobinovich.

----------


## canuck

Congratulations Bobinovich.  Sorry I had to fly away at the end and missed the scores.

Foxy, it was a great quiz.  

Everyone was nicely behaved tonight.  I guess those long periods while AC was out of the room contributed to the relative calm.

----------


## acameron

no worries canuck - theres always next week

----------


## canuck

AC if all goes well, on Thursday I am getting my first golf game in for this year. A bucket of balls at the driving range this evening and I shall be good to go! 1893 forever!

----------


## acameron

Best o luck Canuck - remember to keep a hold of the club when you swing

----------


## canuck

Thanks AC.   That is an excellent bit of trivia that would make a wonderful question for the quiz.

----------

